# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Sleep Cycle Alarm Clock - Perfect WBTB/WILDs!

## MarineRecon

Hi everyone. Today I stumbled upon a very interesting app for iPhone and possibly the android. Are you trying to find your REM cycle so you can have a perfect WBTB/WILD? If you are check out this app. It is called Sleep Cycle Alarm Clock. It costs $1 but that is a small price for what this app is really worth.

How this app works: All you have to do is place your device in your bed (there is a tutorial that shows you exactly how to do it). During the night it monitors when you move. The app wakes you up after your REM cycle because this app is supposed to make you refreshed. Anyways, you can turn the alarm part off and just let it monitor your sleep. When you wake up natually there will be a graph of your sleep cycle. You can then use an alarm to wake you up the next morning when you are just about to enter REM. If you wanted to you could even do more sleep tests to insure the accuracy. 

I recommed checking out this app because it works great and is very helpful if you want to WILD.  ::D:

----------


## Sydney

I downloaded it! But how do I set it to find my perfect WBTB/WILD time?
Have you tried it like that before?

----------


## iFatal

I have this app. I don't really use it though because it didn't help much.

----------


## Ev

There's an app that I made specifically for lucid dreaming. It lets me report dreams upon awakening, and compiles a history of dreaming later. This helped me find at least a couple of my REM episodes, here's my thread on the topic: http://www.dreamviews.com/f32/sleep-...search-125737/

----------


## MarineRecon

> I downloaded it! But how do I set it to find my perfect WBTB/WILD time?
> Have you tried it like that before?



It actually just records when you sleep. It finds your perfect REM time for you so you don't have to do it manually. Then you take another alarm and set it for the time that you choose by looking at the graph the app makes.  :smiley:

----------

